# ERA, ALICE & EMMA biopsy



## Bailey 77

Hi I have been recommended to have this test done and have been quoted £1,805 from my clinic to do it. Anyone with any experience of it and how much did it cost? Many thanks.


----------



## K jade

Hi bailey
In 2018 I look i to having the ERA and that alone was £900. I imagine with 2 biopsies on top its around the mark u were quoted however these emma/alice tests are very new and I imagine only a select few have had them done


----------



## Seafoam

Hi Bailey 77
I paid about £1500 for the ERA, ALICE and EMMA test. I wonder if the price you were quoted includes NKC too? I found it helpful because it showed up a chronic endometrial infection that hadn’t been detected through the standard clinic tests, and a lack of certain microbiome thought to be important for implantation (Lactobacillus). The report recommended a specific antibiotic, and I also took a long course of probiotics. The biopsy was done on a medicated cycle as I was planning to have a medicated FET. The ERA result itself was receptive, so at least we knew I was on the right medication protocol and timings. The Igenomix website has lots of helpful info. Best of luck X


----------



## Pognut

My clinic quoted me about £1000 for the ERA test last year, I'd definitely double check why yours is so much more expensive! We looked into ERA, ALICE & EMMA but decided against as the research so far doesn't indicate they're helpful. Very difficult to know, though, especially when you're wanting to tick every box to give yourself the best possible chance, I do really get that. Best of luck.


----------



## Bailey 77

Many thanks ladies for all your advice. We decided to go with our clinic as once you factor in the consultation fee another clinic would want before a biopsy it would probably work out the same. Xxx


----------



## Bailey 77

I had the ERA biopsy done before at a clinic in Spain but since then I have had a few more miscarriages. The doctor said that the window for receptivity can change after a miscarriage.


----------



## Bailey 77

And I'd say the cost is about half the price but if I went to Spain to do it now we would need to factor in the flights and accommodation and covid tests. So again it would probably work out the same.


----------



## Babiblue

Got quote 1800 and that was era, nk and bacterial assessment.


----------

